# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Canadian Football

## 3Vandoo

Our balls are bigger  :Wink/Grin:   :Welcome:   :Elephant:

----------


## Fullback57

Hells ya!!!

----------


## Blown_SC

And we only need 3 downs to get shyt done too bro  :Cool:   :LOL:

----------


## IrISShEagles

Oh please dont even get started with Canadian football. Your best player. Flutie..enough said

----------


## bad_man

Personally, I think that the rules of the Canadian game make for a more entertaining sport. However, there's no sense in arguing that it's better than the NFL since the American game obviously has vastly superior talent.

----------


## IrISShEagles

Canadian Football is softcore XFL

----------


## qccat

we have some guys from Canada on our team, and the rules do sound interesting but they say its nothing compared to US as far as overall talent goes.

----------


## Blown_SC

> Oh please dont even get started with Canadian football. Your best player. Flutie..enough said


He's not the best player....one of many though...
Just b/c he decided to go to the US market does not mean he is the best....


I agree with bad_man though...much more overall talent in the NFL...

This is based upon many factors such as....
Population, funding for sports during High School....and lack of interest....etc...

----------


## bad_man

> Canadian Football is softcore XFL


You obviously know nothing about it.

----------


## EastCoaster

When I was in high school (ohio) we would play a team (different team all 4 years) from canada every year.... It was not even a contest.

----------


## bad_man

Tell me this wouldn't make the NFL game more exciting:

-3 downs instead of 4
-field is 20 yards wider
-field is 10 yards longer
-endzone is 20 yards deep instead of 10
-no fair catches (pussy Americans)

What all this leads to is a LOT more passing, which is the most exciting part of football. Would you rather watch Clinton Portis run 3 or 4 yards at a time, or Dante Culpepper sprint out on a naked bootleg and then chuck it 30 yards across the field to Randy Moss?

Like I said, the NFL is vastly superior in talent, but the Canadian rules lead to a more exciting game.

----------


## bad_man

> When I was in high school (ohio) we would play a team (different team all 4 years) from canada every year.... It was not even a contest.


We're not debating the skill level of the players. We're debating different rules of the game.

----------


## EastCoaster

Can you give me a list of ALL the difference in rules?

If you dont mind that is, I dont know much about Canadian football, when we played them they always played by our rules.  :Big Grin:

----------


## bad_man

hmmm, let's see....

The ball is bigger.
A touchback results in 1 point for the kicking team.
A missed field goal has to be run out of the end zone by the receiving team, otherwise it's a touchback (1 point)
12 players instead of 11 (almost forgot that)

----------


## bad_man

Defense lines up 1 yard off the ball (instead of ON the ball like in the American game)

----------


## bad_man

Goal posts are on the goal line (back of the end zone in American game)

----------


## bad_man

That's what comes to mind so far.

----------


## EastCoaster

Interesting.... I dont like the extra player at all.

I do like the idea that you have to run back a field goal or its 1 point for the other team. In America, you have the option to run a field goal back (which I dont understand why more teams dont take advantage of)... but you dont get any points for a miss.

Thanks for the info.

----------


## qccat

It's interesting but different, just different. I dont think changing the American game would make it any more exciting except for the addition of a true no fair catch rule. And as far as more passing goes, thats exciting but I find a running back making that 4 or 5 yard gaining into a 40 yard TD run because he broke two guys ankles and ran through a safety every bit as exciting as a roll out pass. Everyone loves the game for different reasons...but we can all agree...whatever the rules..its a great game!

----------


## mistasmif

Eastcoaster, you should do some more work on your calves before trying to "show them off". My lil sister has more defined calves. LOL!

----------


## IrISShEagles

show me a picture of your sisters calves i want to see if id rock her

----------


## 3Vandoo

I played both, and I must say I hate the Canadian way, not because I hate the rules and all, but ITS TIRING LIKE HELL, always on the field. 

But the best football is like the one play here in Qc and accross canada (amateur until college, where both football are combine.

Canadian field
canadian rules for special teams, catch etc..
4 down football
no yard between the lines. 
12 players

really fun, the americans when they come here love it when they try it

But the US version is conservative compared to the Canadian.

As for talent, well it all depends, if you play a NFL game, the nfl would win, if you play cfl , the cfl would win against the nfl. They are not the same thing, but we still have bigger balls  :Big Grin: 

Also with my experience, CFL players are more gentlemen and love more the game compared to NFL players why? When you are paid 20 000cdn a year to play football in Saskatchewan you must love the game EH  :Don't know:

----------


## TheChosenOne

> As for talent, well it all depends, if you play a NFL game, the nfl would win, if you play cfl , the cfl would win against the nfl. They are not the same thing, but we still have bigger balls 
> 
> Also with my experience, CFL players are more gentlemen and love more the game compared to NFL players why? When you are paid 20 000cdn a year to play football in Saskatchewan you must love the game EH


I think it is assanine to think that CFL players would win against an NFL team even using CFL rules. Those rules are far from impactful enough to make up for the vast talent difference. Keep in mind as someone brought up earlier, Flutie one of the CFL's finest players struggled to even make a roster in the NFL let alone dominate the game like he did in the CFL. There is a reason that the undrafted players go on to play in NFL Europe and the CFL, the talent is *far less.*

I would most certainly agree with you about the gentlemen aspect of the NFL game compared to the CFL though. Anyone who renegotiates a couple million dollar contract to a multi million dollar contract is pathetic but unfortunately american sports are over run by these over paid over endorsed althetes.

----------


## EastCoaster

> Eastcoaster, you should do some more work on your calves before trying to "show them off". My lil sister has more defined calves. LOL!



humm... show me a pic of yours. Dont sing it, bring it.

I'm not saying I have the biggest legs in the land, but I squat and deadlift over 550. And I didnt have to pay for college with football scholarships... maybe your sister and I could hang out sometime.


Why would you ever flame me anyway? You're a newbie with no pic of yourself who's probably on some wack ass d-bol cycle.

----------


## Fullback57

Pretty bold statement saying the NFL talent is VASTLY superior to the NFL.....only thing that is VASTLY superior is the phat contracts in the NFL.

Bottom line, American football is great, but so is Canadian football...give credit where credit is due, the CFL is not some amatuer punk league by any stretch of the imagination.

----------


## bad_man

> I think it is assanine to think that CFL players would win against an NFL team even using CFL rules. Those rules are far from impactful enough to make up for the vast talent difference. Keep in mind as someone brought up earlier, Flutie one of the CFL's finest players struggled to even make a roster in the NFL let alone dominate the game like he did in the CFL. There is a reason that the undrafted players go on to play in NFL Europe and the CFL, the talent is *far less.*
> 
> I would most certainly agree with you about the gentlemen aspect of the NFL game compared to the CFL though. Anyone who renegotiates a couple million dollar contract to a multi million dollar contract is pathetic but unfortunately american sports are over run by these over paid over endorsed althetes.


Let me make a comment about Flutie. Saying that he was the CFL's best player and he failed to make it in the NFL due to his talent is grossly understating the facts of the argument. This is where the rules of the game play a SIGNIFICANT part in the argument.

I've always said that if you could mold yourself a player that would be perfect for the CFL, you would have Doug Flutie. He is an incredibly intelligent, very mobile quarterback. I don't mean a QB that can simply run like Dante, Donovan, or Vick. I mean a QB that can scramble around for 10 seconds and stay behind the line of scrimmage (remember, the field is much larger so you have more room to scramble) so that a receiver can finally get open. He can then throw the ball in full stride and hit the receiver on the move. He was absulutely AWESOME to watch. Poetry in motion.

And for all you dudes that may live in and around Ottawa - NORTH SIDE SUCKS!!!

----------


## TheChosenOne

> I've always said that if you could mold yourself a player that would be perfect for the CFL, you would have Doug Flutie. He is an incredibly intelligent, very mobile quarterback. I don't mean a QB that can simply run like Dante, Donovan, or Vick. I mean a QB that can scramble around for 10 seconds and stay behind the line of scrimmage (remember, the field is much larger so you have more room to scramble) so that a receiver can finally get open. He can then throw the ball in full stride and hit the receiver on the move. He was absulutely AWESOME to watch. Poetry in motion.


First of all if any quarterback can excell at the size of a small woman he obviously is playing against lesser talent. I think Doug myay be the size of my penis. There is not a chance in hell he could see over a line of Johnathon Ogden, Orlando Pace, Steve Hutchinson, Willie Anderson, etc. These guys are nearly a foot taller than Flutie Flakes. I dont care how mobile or imobile you are if you cant see you cant play period! 
And to make the assertation that Doug throws with better accuracy on the run than McNabb, Vick, or Culpepper is out right assanine. If passing is such a large part of the CFL game then why wouldn't quaterbacks with the style of Peyton Manning be the stars of the CFL and not midget's on the run like Flutie? If these players are so gifted why wouldnt they come south and play for 100 times the amount of money? Trust me the weather isnt they staying issue on remaining in Canada thats for sure.

----------


## bad_man

Assanine, huh? Well, I'm not sure what argument you thought I was making, but whatever it was, it sure got you worked up. First, nowhere in this thread have I ever stated that the CFL contained better or even equal talent to the NFL. I was, however, explaining how Flutie's skills and style lend themselves so well to the CFL game. How you took that as me trying to say that he is better than any NFL player is beyond me. Maybe it has something to do with your obsession about your Flutie-sized penis.

Why wouldn't a Peyton Manning type player excel in the CFL? They would!! How many of them do you have lying around? Not many, right?

But as someone who has seen all four of them play in person, I'll still hold my statement that Flutie (in his prime) could throw on the run better than the other three. In the NFL, Flutie would still be my last pick of that group, but that wasn't the argument I was making - again that was another point missed by you.

So, if you'd like to re-read my statement and challenge it based on what I was actually presenting, feel free to try again.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> When I was in high school (ohio) we would play a team (different team all 4 years) from canada every year.... It was not even a contest.


We don't spend every waking breath playing it like in the US. Wanna try us at hockey? We would beat you like a red headed step child. Either one of our countries could go to England and get toasted in soccer. It all depends where the focus is right?

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> Pretty bold statement saying the NFL talent is VASTLY superior to the NFL.....only thing that is VASTLY superior is the phat contracts in the NFL.
> 
> Bottom line, American football is great, but so is Canadian football...give credit where credit is due, the CFL is not some amatuer punk league by any stretch of the imagination.


I like the CFL...but it is inferior compared to the NFL. Look at Ricky Ray...lit up the CFL last year...this year he's 3rd string in the NFL.

It's not a knock on the CFL...but the best play in the NFL.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

It's a pointless argument here...CFL versus NFL. They are 2 different games. Look at the NHL and Olympic hockey...both are hockey...but 2 entirely different games. Same goes for the CFL and NFL.

----------


## Fullback57

> I like the CFL...but it is inferior compared to the NFL. Look at Ricky Ray...lit up the CFL last year...this year he's 3rd string in the NFL.
> 
> It's not a knock on the CFL...but the best play in the NFL.


i have to disagree....alot of what happens depends on what kind of a situation you walk into.....look at Jeff Garcia, he rode the bench until Steve Young had to hang them up and is now one of the NFL's elite QB's.....although i'm not his biggest fan, Ricky Ray could do the same if all the chips fall into place like they did for Jeff Garcia.....hell, even look at Marc Boerigter for the Chiefs, exact same thing.....

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> i have to disagree....alot of what happens depends on what kind of a situation you walk into.....look at Jeff Garcia, he rode the bench until Steve Young had to hang them up and is now one of the NFL's elite QB's.....although i'm not his biggest fan, Ricky Ray could do the same if all the chips fall into place like they did for Jeff Garcia.....hell, even look at Marc Boerigter for the Chiefs, exact same thing.....


I hear ya bro...but in the big picture (not a few athletes) the NFL is superior. Just imagine what a Preist Holmes could do to a CFL defense. Bro I love watching the CFL as much as the next guy...but the talent does lie south of the border.

----------


## TheChosenOne

> I hear ya bro...but in the big picture (not a few athletes) the NFL is superior. Just imagine what a Preist Holmes could do to a CFL defense. Bro I love watching the CFL as much as the next guy...but the talent does lie south of the border.


I'm glad to see that a canadian bro who actively watches both games can vouch for the talent difference between the two leagues. I knew there was some small reason why I kinda liked you but that wont save you from getting your ass kicked come Sept 9th.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> I'm glad to see that a canadian bro who actively watches both games can vouch for the talent difference between the two leagues. I knew there was some small reason why I kinda liked you but that wont save you from getting your ass kicked come Sept 9th.


The gloves will come off this year...and the Black Fury Whip will bitch slap all of you!!!

----------


## IrISShEagles

bitch please

----------


## Blown_SC

> And for all you dudes that may live in and around Ottawa - NORTH SIDE SUCKS!!!


  :LOL:  I JUST read this....nice bad_man...

----------


## IrISShEagles

american football is the best, hands down

----------


## PrairieDawg

I'm too lazy and tired to read all the posts in this thread so I'm just gonna say *Go Riders!*

----------


## TxJuiceFreak

all i gotta say is who is makin more money? who has more fame? AND, who won the CFL championship last year??? Cause I have no idea. American Pride Mo Fo's

----------


## Juggernaut

> Our balls are bigger


Yeah, but the players are smaller. hahahahaha

----------


## 3Vandoo

> Yeah, but the players are smaller. hahahahaha


not really

OL : Same

DL: a tiny bit smaller but faster

LB: Middle (same) outside are smaller but faster in a certain way similar to a big NFL safety

DB: same

QB/RB: We have all size

WR: We have so much we dont really care  :Big Grin: 

lol

----------


## Juggernaut

Your no fun to pick on Van. And it's so **** late and I've been here at work for......32 hours so my materials kind of weak....I'll try later after some sleep. hahahahaha

----------


## probowl00

I am canadaian and To be quite honest I believe Canadaian football rules are ****. I am an offensive lineaman and beleive me when I say say NFL rules are so much better then CFL. Ive played in many diff leagues sportin both nfl and cfl rules man they are two tottaly diff games, I remember goin to the Michigan wolverines traning camp 4 years ago man and I  :Strong Smiley:  be alot better and entertaining and chances are results would be diff with diff teams leading the league, its unfortunate that football in canada isnt as competitive as american ball. I just wish someone would listen all I know is when I have a son I wanna move to the states...

----------


## Latimus

3 downs are lame...

----------


## 3Vandoo

> 3 downs are lame...



it kills you!

always on the field

play play punt play play punt play play punt play play punt!

more cardiovascular than american.

----------


## Rhino58

> Our balls are bigger


Too bad the highest paid player in canada makes less than vicks butler. Had a chance to play in the CL. No thanks.

----------


## Fullback57

> Too bad the highest paid player in canada makes less than vicks butler. Had a chance to play in the CL. No thanks.


yeah....awesome thinking....  :Don't know:  

FOOTBALL IS FOOTBALL

----------


## 3Vandoo

The players in the CFL play because they love football not because they have no soul and sell themselve to the highest bidder, if you think like that you are no football player.

----------


## FLEX~Ottawa

> Oh please dont even get started with Canadian football. Your best player. Flutie..enough said



Nahhh bro i dont think so more like Anthony Calvillo, Ben Cahoon, Josh Ranek, Kerry joseph. i mean we do have great players also and i tough flutie is gone to NFL now wasn't good enought for canadian LMAO.. and i got to say we got more speed !!!

----------


## FLEX~Ottawa

> The players in the CFL play because they love football not because they have no soul and sell themselve to the highest bidder, if you think like that you are no football player.



Execatly !!!!!!!!! I would rather play for Canadian then NFL even if the oportunitie would be there !!! i would stick with canadian Infact i will try for the Ottawa renagade Next year  :Wink:

----------

